

VC: Here's How You Should Pitch. - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/josh-linkner/11-insider-tips-for-pitching-a-venture-capitalist.html

======
ESchur
Great new piece on Inc by the extremely credible Josh Linkner. (He can write,
too.)

